# How to remove/replace range hood roof vent?



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Tools:
1. pry bar 'flat bar'.
2. hammer.
3. utility knife 'hook blade if possible'.
(with a hook blade you can mark & cut the shingle from the face surface,
with a straight blade you will need to mark/scar the face surface and than flip the shingle over and cut from the under side)

Materials:
1. a few shingles.
(it's possible to reuse the ones you pull up, but only if you do so with out damaging them)
2. hand full of nails.
(1 1/4", maybe 15 too 20 or so)
3. 1 tube of roof cement.

Using a flat bar 'pry bar' start at the lower end of the shingle and gently pry exposed portion of shingle up, it should be stuck to the self sealant strip of the shingle below it, so pry firmly but slow so you do so with out ripping the self sealer strip.

Pry all the shingles loose that you will need to remover, before attempting to remove any.
Once you have them loose from the self sealer, run your flat bar up under to the fasteners
(depending on if it's a hole shingle or not, there will be any where from a couple to six fasteners per shingle/piece)
and push the forked prong at the end of the flat bar snug onto the fastener and pry up until it comes out 
(sometimes you need to twist your flat bar left/right to get the fastener to release)
repeat that step until all fasteners have been removed and you can slide the shingles touching the existing vent out
(shingles touching both sides and the top - not the ones touching the bottom, leave them in place for now).

Than remove the fasteners from the vent and lift it up.
(you should already have the tools you need to attach the pipe to the vent, use that same tool to disconnect the existing)

Hook your new pipe to your new vent and set it in place, assuming it covers the existing shingle in the same manner as the old one did, which it should,
(look at the faded color of the existing shingles and make sure your new vent is covering the same as the old)
than lift the vent back up for a moment, run a solid bead of roof cement (from the tube) across the top of the vent hole and down both sides (Not across the bottom) and set your new vent in place pressing it down into the roof cement and than nail it according to the written instructions on the box.

Replace the shingles you removed (the same ones if they weren't damaged) cutting if/when/as needed to fit properly.
Make sure you use a proper amount of fasteners when reinstalling them,
should be the same amount as what you removed earlier.


Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the thorough reply!

Tipsy


----------

